# New source of Pack Goats in Southeastern Washington.



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Howdy

This will be our first official year of offering for purchase. We have more then 20 year experience raising dairy goats, focusing on production and confirmation. Size and stature have become a bi product of our breeding program, with many of our does reaching an average of 34" to 36" at the shoulder and seemingly increasing in size each generation. The only logical next step, was to start a pack goat program. So beginning this year (2012) we will officially start offering pack wethers for sale. Started a website that will be under construction for the next few weeks but hope to have a working base site with pics, prices details into our program for selecting potential goat prospects and a availability list ready before June 1st. We have a website for our dairy goats but will be changing web housing sites, so it has not been updated since last year. But I will leave addresses to both as both have contact info. Thanks!

www.trinitypackgoats.webs.com
www.trinitydairygoatfarms.com


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Welcome it will be fun to have you on the forum. What exactly are you looking for when you decide a goat would make a good packgoat? How young can you see the packgoat traits? 
IdahoNancy


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Having bred goats for many years you get a feel for which ones are going to be better then others, even over a twin sister or brother, and even as early as just a few hours old. When they are first born there are two kinds of kids. Over all both kinds will stand early and may even try/start to nurse. But the difference is the way they do it and the amount of energy they have. Some will do the above and even start to play within hours of being born. Others will spend the bulk of the time laying down and sleeping. We have found that the later are also more acceptable to ailments such as floppy kid syndrome and pneumonia. The weaker kids do catch up in 2 - 4 weeks and you wont be able to tell the difference. 

Also at birth you can begin to judge a kids overall stature. They will be thicker and heaver boned with good birth weight and a nice full coat of hair. Understandably, these kinda kids will typically be of the more energetic type at birth. Judging the dam of the kid is also a factor taken into account. We have been doing this long enough now that often times we dont even have to see the kid to know if we are going to retain it just by who the dam is either due to size and or confirmation. An important part of confirmation is how they stand on their legs. Do the rear legs have the correct angulation. These are a goats shock absorber. Are the front legs correctly in line with their shoulders. A correct leg set will insure the longevity of a goat.

From 1-2 months old you can start to see their temperament. A more passive kid is a more easily trained kid in regards to teaching them not to jump up on you as you are standing there. They are more willing to stand there while you scratch, pet and inspect them. Touching around the horns is a good indicator. Some will let you scratch and even grab their horns. While others will instantly jerk their heads back. Granted, a high strung kid will tame down as they get older. Or with a little extra effort, their attitude can be adjusted. At about 1 year old, all but our spoiled kids have long since stopped jumping up.

Also during the first month or so we will start to watch pack goat prospects urinate to make sure they have a full steady stream. Those that urinate in spurts or have smaller streams that take them longer to urinate may potentially be more acceptable to urinary complication and stones. This is an area we plan to study more to get a better understanding. Having bred for dairy does and intact breeding bucks, this has never been an issue but we do understand it is with pack wethers. If a pack goat prospect is still in our possession by they time they reach 5-6 months old, we will have our vet castrate them at that age. 

So to break it down to a short basic list:
1. Bloodline (size and confirmation)
2. Constitution and overall stature at birth
3. Temperament and disposition. 
4. Urinary track development
5. Color. 

A little more long winded then I intended  Hope this helps.


----------



## Bwana Ken (May 9, 2011)

That was a lot of very interesting information. I looked at your website and it looks like you have some really nice looking goats. It doesn't say where you are based out of though. I live is SE Washington too, and was wondering how close you were.

Ken


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks Dave I appreciate the insight.
IdahoNancy


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

We are located in Benton City and always welcome visitors. The website is only a few days old and still working out bugs like "where we are located" lol  Updated a couple of prospect pics and added a new album (Trail Walk) and put about half a dozen pics of the boys playing on some rocks. I dont take em far. Load em up in the truck (stock rack) and drive a half mile away to a unloading point and walk for about an hour each time. Thinking next time ill reduce the number and take em up the north side of Red Mt. which we live directly north of.

www.trinitypackgoats.webs.com


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Took half a dozen boys up the north side of red mt and man did they love that. They played all the way up. Walked along the top for about 30 min and gave em a chance to nibble and have fun and then back down we went. Which the boys enjoyed even more. Jumping, up, down, circles . All in all we were gone for about 2 1/2 hours. Got em back and they didnt make it 5 feet from the gate before they all laid down and soaked up some sun. Was kinda chilly up on top of the hill. Anyway, posted some good pics of our walk on the website. 

http://trinitypackgoats.webs.com


----------



## fibromom (Mar 31, 2013)

*inexperienced but loving my goats*

We live about 2 1/2 hrs northwest of Spokane WA but our daughter lives in Yakima. I see that you are located near the tri-cities. I would love to come visit sometime.
Maybe you can help me find a good used inexpensive goat-driving cart and the harnesses, etc. Know of anything like that in our area that I could pick up rather than have shipped. :cart: I am disabled and think this would be a fantastic way for the goats and me to get out and play!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I dont but ill pm you a possible lead


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

*TPGs*

Hi Dave

Good to see you here !

I am looking forward to meeting you in person at the Pack Goad Rendy at Bend in June and seeing your Alpines! And meeting Legion !

After the Rendy I am wanting to come by your place. And meet the herd in person so to speak. I am interested in getting an Alpine doeling to raise out for milk, and maybe an Alpine wether too. Or buckling. I'd really rather wait until they are 5-6 mo old before castrating.

The pics on your website are really appealing. I like what you shared here about the breeding selection for Pack Goats , so few are doing that.

It really needs to be a serious focus. I want to see not an occasional 200lb wether, I want to see some 300lb ones! Thats going to need some serious breeding selection !

I'm counting the days off til the Rendy.

Jake


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Howdy Jake, will indeed see me at the rendy  There are only a few prospects left on the site but any that dont sell, Ill be bringing. Though I have 2 new interested parties who made contact yesterday. So may not have any left to bring. Will see how it goes then.  And feel free to swing by anytime!


----------

